# Constipated Chameleon - Help!



## Joesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Hope this works - Ive had several attempts to post - it just keeps signing me back out!

For the two weeks that Ive had my 6mth old nosy be panther cham, Ollie, he has pooed at exactly the same time every day - up until friday when he went several hours late and he hasnt passed anything since!

I am very worried about him - should I be?

Does anyone have any ideas, experience of this or suggestions as to the cause and solution?

Grateful for any help


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Silly question... Is he eating?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Is he eating ?? drinking??? is he warm enough ????


----------



## Joesy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Success!*



TEENY said:


> Is he eating ?? drinking??? is he warm enough ????


Thanks for replying

Ollie passed two days worth early this morning - thank goodness!

He was eating before but his appetite has really picked up since he managed to go.

I was concerned about him not drinking very much and had limited success in getting him to drink from an eye dropper. The yellowish white stuff that Im guessing is urine was extremely solid so I'm guessing he isnt drinking enough. He seems to be too slow after Ive misted in trying to drink and although everything is dripping for a half hour or so after misting he waits until its dryed up because of the heat. then he starts licking the vine - so I mist again or try the eye dropper and usually have little success.

I have the thermostat set to 32C for the basking spot during the day and 26C at night - does this sound OK?

I'm going to try him with a dripper - this might work as he tends to try and drink off the roof of his viv (but cant reach).


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

At 6 months old his growth rate will start to slow down. This means he will not eat as much either, and not poop every day like he has done. They can go up to almost 2 weeks without pooping as adults, but then they only eat every few days too. My first female would go about 10 days between and then unleash it in the most awkward place in her cage to get to to clean it up! 

Also, we are told that orange/yellow urates mean dehydration. You will notice also that when he poops less often, the urates will also not be as pure white as they usually are. This is because the longer the urates are held in the body, the more water gets absorbed from it, giving it a more yellow/orange appearance. My male would take a poop every couple of weeks and although he drank every day his urates still had some orange in them due to the length of time they were inside his body. The very last bit to eave his body was always nice and white.


----------



## Joesy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for this information - it is particularly useful as none of the info I have been able to find (including two books) mentions this - I would have been worried sick if not knowing this he had not pooped for up to 2 weeks.

He is adorable - I wish I could post a picture but I dont think Im allowed as im only an 'egg'


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*hi*

hi there all above have coverd the correct advice 
you can post pics try doing it through photobucket 
also i dont know if any the above have used very very diluted fig juice for constipated reps i have used a shringe to water to give to my cham and this helps them 
if your cham is not liking th drops also try the sides of the glass my chams lik from there 
all the best...... scot


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Joesy said:


> Thank you for this information - it is particularly useful as none of the info I have been able to find (including two books) mentions this - I would have been worried sick if not knowing this he had not pooped for up to 2 weeks.
> 
> He is adorable - I wish I could post a picture but I dont think Im allowed as im only an 'egg'


Anyone can post up a picture just upload to photobucket and copy image across


----------



## Joesy (Mar 8, 2012)

*thanks - took me some time but Ive worked out how to post a pic*

Here's Ollie in his new home - fig tree has since bushed out and Ive added lots more vines.

















http://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q548/joesy2/?action=view&current=OlliesNewHome.jpg

























Comfy Ollie picture by joesy2 - Photobucket

















whoops I may not have it quite worked out lol - the signature pic is ollie on his way down to jump onto my hand


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

Ollie looks lovely:flrt:Have you a UVB bulb in his viv,am i just being blind:blush:

Vicky


----------



## Joesy (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: have I got a UVB light in the viv*

Yes - got a metal hallide (if thats how y spell it lol)


----------

